# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Foresteria: Alternativas con bandejas

## Vladimir

Estimados amigos del Foro; les muestro aqui una alternativa para manejar cultivos forestales u otros con bandejas, en vez del tradicional uso de bolsas o tubetes. Mas practico para manejo, transporte y control; incluso hasta mas economico. 
Saludos cordiales. 
Ing. Vladimir Miñano
999492413 / 949713670 / 837*4312 / *594945 litec.norte@gmail.com  Bandeja forestal - pino 2.jpgTara bandejas forestales 04.jpgBandeja Forestal Olivo.jpgBandeja forestal - eucalipto.jpgTemas similares: Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes Gobierno regional de Madre de Dios busca alternativas para mejorar actividad maderera Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes

----------


## cueval

Hola Vladimir;
Me parece muy bien Tu recomendacion para asi cada dia ir actualizando con los nuevos productos.
Ahi veo en las fotos que tienes una variedad de pino en que zona esta tu vivero y que variedades de plantas tienes para reforestar. te agradeceria que me escribas dandome mayores detalles.saludos 
Luis Cueva. grasshopper-sr@hotmail.com

----------


## Vladimir

Hola Luis,
te comento que las fotos son de varios viveros, nosotros no tenemos produccion de plantones, si no que somos proveedores de los materiales para ello. Como esas bandejas que muestro en las fotos, la turba o fibra de coco que usamos como sustrato, las mallas, film y los fertilizantes que se usarian ahi.
Parte de nuestros clientes que usan estas bandejas están por Cajamarca, Trujillo y Junin. 
Visita nuestra pagina, ahi vas a ver algo mas de informacion de estos materiales y otros que te sirvan. www.litecperu.com  
Saludos

----------


## Yoel Coz

Hola Vladimir.
Muy interesante sus bandejas, desaria saber precios y si envian a provincias, yo soy del departamento de Huánuco; tengo pensado propagar eucalipto y pino en el mes de junio del año que viene y me encantaria probar con las bandejas que usted ofrece, también deseria saber si las bandejas son reusables; por favor mes respondes al siguiente correo: cancer_yc_08@hotmail.com
Saludos.
atte
Yoel Coz

----------


## vlaza

Estimados amigos:
Al respecto debo de indicar que las bancdejas pueden ser utilizadas como medio germinativo de estas plantas arboreas (forestales), debo indicar que en la experiencia que tengo es mas idoneo los tubetes que tienen un manejo especial y su implementacion es mas tecnificado-especializado. no obstante en las vistas que osbseevo son plantas de eucalipto, tara y pino.
La utilizacion de los tubetes si son reusables va depender del manejo que uno lo va a ser, creo que pueden ser unos años ... bueno cualquier consulta diriugirsew al sgte email  vladimirzaga@yahoo.com
rpc. 986623388
Ing. Vladimir Zamora Garcia

----------


## Gonzalord

*Se venden plantones de bolaina blanca*  Buenas tardes,
 Se ofrece a la venta plantones de bolaina  blanca (Guazuma crinita) de  excelente calidad genetica y fisiologica  para proyectos de  reforestación de instituciones privadas y nacionales,  empresas, ong´s,  etc.  
Interesados, escribirme a gonzalov34@hotmail.com o llamarme al 983153152 (rpc)  
Saludos,  
Gonzalo Vidal

----------

